# Importangt ASA Announcement About Hattiesburg



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

From Mike Tyrell:

"Due to the construction of a county jail on property adjacent to the facility in Hattiesburg, we will be unable to conduct our event there in 2010. A new site will be confirmed by no later than the middle of November for the dates of March 5 -7, 2010."


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

go back to Tennessee or Virginia, that would be great!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I 2nd that.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Dang... was hoping to shoot some of those moving targets with stripes in the woods....


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

send that bad boy to missouri


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Go to NC or SC even tho I like the idea of moving targets


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Somewhere halfway north would be great:mg:


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

How about WV? I went to 2 ASA events last year it was my first try at ASA and I was very impressed with how the shoots were run. Like most shooters I cant afford ASA and IBO both. So if the ASA moves a little further north I think you would see some very good turn outs.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

anywhere around KY. like TN., VA. WV. Ohio, NC or SC please please please.


----------



## antleraddiction (Aug 1, 2009)

*Bring it to the Mid Atlantic Area*

Del, Md, Va, Pa Ohio would be great.


----------



## shop1teach (Aug 1, 2009)

*March shoot*

I'd love to see it up north. If you look at the date (March 5-7) you would have to have snow boots to shoot. 
How about South Fl. Nice and warm. :devil: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/fresh/devil.gif


----------



## billybarool (Oct 1, 2009)

PA would be an awesome choice!!! :jaw:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow now that's disappointing news.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I vote for TN, AL, or GA


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I would love to see one in Alabama again. Somewhere around Montgomery,Prattville , or Wetumpka. There is a GREAT place in Wetumpka @ Camp Chandler where the IBO Southern Triple Crown first leg is held. Would make a Wonderful facility for ASA to visit as well.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

billybarool said:


> PA would be an awesome choice!!! :jaw:


last time PA had an ASA shoot up there it was a wasted trip time and money.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah the north has not worked out real well for ASA. 

Also the Wetumpka site has no where near enough parking and vending space for an ASA shoot. I love it for the STC but that is 350 to 500 shooters. 1000 to 1500 makes a huge difference.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know it will not happen but TEXAS is big enough to have two shoots!!

Its just my .02 cents.

TAZ


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

I hope someday they try another one in the North...... Maybe next time the attendance will be greater to allow it to continue!


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

I woudn't mind it being in Columbus for one last time.


----------



## hoffmank (Feb 25, 2007)

*shoot location*

I live in Ohio and would love nothing more to have an ASA shoot here but not the first of March with a foot of snow on the ground. Keep it south where I can get a break from the cold.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I would love to see one in Alabama again. Somewhere around Montgomery,Prattville , or Wetumpka. There is a GREAT place in Wetumpka @ Camp Chandler where the IBO Southern Triple Crown first leg is held. Would make a Wonderful facility for ASA to visit as well.


Alabama sounds great to me as well


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

*come to montana and play in the big boy courses!!!!*


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> last time PA had an ASA shoot up there it was a wasted trip time and money.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


Don't blame the state for you not shooting well.


How about VA again!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Don't blame the state for you not shooting well.
> 
> 
> How about VA again!!!


that was not the case the numbers in each class were wayyyyyyyyyyy down.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> that was not the case the numbers in each class were wayyyyyyyyyyy down.


Figured that might be what you meant but I figured I slip the jab in.:tongue:


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

billybarool said:


> PA would be an awesome choice!!! :jaw:


2nd that


----------



## "GOON" (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I am glad to see the classic in the bayou state! Thats nice and close to home. I agree with the snow guy, I dont want to shoot in the snow! Keep it down south somewhere. I bet an arkansas shoot would make a good one! Hopefully it will be a good one where ever it ends up being!


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

or mississippi again! (a little further north) :zip:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Around VA sounds awesome to me...a little cooler than down south but beautiful country


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Figured that might be what you meant but I figured I slip the jab in.:tongue:


so you still go with the old sucker punch I see.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Come on Goon, you can stay here at the house when you come up. Just bring some good insulated boots and lots of arrow lube! I bet you would come up here hunting in the snow! :darkbeer:

We were looking at Hattiesburg this year and turning it into a trip to visit family in La. We'll have to refigure that now.


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

I heard at Metro from someone who is connected say that the ASA was afraid that the Hattiesburg shoot was gonna fall through and there was a slim chance that the shoot may be held in West Monroe this year only. But, you know how rumors are. I do remember talking to an ASA official at Hattiesburg a couple of years ago and he told me that the whole complex was available for economic development. He also was worried that the powers that be wasn't going to try to work with the ASA to keep it there. Oh well, I'm sure Mike T. and the gang will find a good replacement.:beer:


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Its near the end of October, does any body know the places that are in contention to replace Hatties burg...?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We won't know anything till it is posted on the ASA site.....there were so many rumors about the classic it was unreal. It was for sure a done deal that it was gonna be in Missouri.....well how about that....lol

Never know till the man hisself speaks!!


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

any reports ... anything ?


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have it from a real good source that its going to be at philadelelphia mississippi this year. same source that told me this told me about the classic comming to west monroe la before it was anounced.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

i heard the same thing. i hope its true ,only about an hour away.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

where is philadelphia mississipi


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

THe mideast part of the state. If it is true i hope this town can handle the influx of people. Looks very small townish.


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have not been there before but one of the guys i work with out of our jackson ms office has to go there quite often. he told me they have alot of casinos on choctaw indian reservations there.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh so that would explain the hints on asa's forum.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

There is a really nice range in Oklahoma City that would support an ASA Pro/AM shoot. Trosper Park. It would be nice to see one here, considering that all the ranges here support ASA.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Deerslayer25 said:


> There is a really nice range in Oklahoma City that would support an ASA Pro/AM shoot. Trosper Park. It would be nice to see one here, considering that all the ranges here support ASA.


Yes but you have Paris tx not to far from that. Plus west Monroe.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

I would like to see it in Missouri (Springfield to be specific!) or Arkansas.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Philadelphia can handle the influx. We have our rodeo finals there every year. It is a small town but there are two very large casinos with very nice amenities and great food in the area as well. We would have anywhere between 300-400 Contestants/Contractors/ Workers at our rodeo finals and then their families and all the spectators. It would not be an issue for an ASA shoot.


----------



## hotshotarcher19 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Oregon*

It should be out in Oregon! Give ASA a chance out here. Think you guys would be surprized by all of our shooters out here. Think we could give you all a run for your money! LOL


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Philadelphia can handle the influx. We have our rodeo finals there every year. It is a small town but there are two very large casinos with very nice amenities and great food in the area as well. We would have anywhere between 300-400 Contestants/Contractors/ Workers at our rodeo finals and then their families and all the spectators. It would not be an issue for an ASA shoot.



There is a BIG difference btw 300/400 and 1500+ but I am not going to say where it is. Just stay tune.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well sometime soon would be nice. It's only getting closer and have to arrange time off and such.


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

I heard philly to. Yes, they can handle the # shooters. nice golf course too.


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

gud235 said:


> I heard philly to. Yes, they can handle the # shooters. nice golf course too.


Well..... Maybe not.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

*Here's the offical word*

2010 Final Pro/Am Sites 
« on: Today at 09:56:00 AM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We ae happy to announce that the great folks with the Ft Benning MWR have agreed t allow us to usetheir facility for the March date that was opened due to situation in Hattisburg. Our final 2010 schedule will be as follows:

Pro/Am Location 2010 Dates
Gainesville, FL (New Site) Feb 5 – 7
Columbus, GA (Uchee Creek) Mar 5 – 7
Paris, TX Mar 26 - 28
Augusta, GA Apr 23-25
London, KY Jun 4 - 6
Metropolis, IL June 25 - 27
Classic – W.Monroe, LA July 29 – Aug 1


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> There is a BIG difference btw 300/400 and 1500+ but I am not going to say where it is. Just stay tune.


Tim I understand that but I am referring to just the contestants and workers, then add 3-4 with each and it grows to 1200-1300 quickly and then add in just the spectators.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome one more trip to Benning!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet. I'm glad to see one more on this side of the mississppi.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

No joke


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> There is a BIG difference btw 300/400 and 1500+ but I am not going to say where it is. Just stay tune.


The number of shooters was not the problem. Philly would be a great place and location for the shoot.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

One more trip to where the soldiers roam!!!!!


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

dang..glad its closer


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Sweet. I'm glad to see one more on this side of the mississppi.


All but two on that side.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds good. Now have to remember which motel was closest to the range...oh well, I'll find someplace to hang my bow.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

As of today on the ASA site Hoyt Pro/Am will be in Columbus, GA


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Big Johnc said:


> As of today on the ASA site Hoyt Pro/Am will be in Columbus, GA


Day late and a dollar short. Lol jk


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Day late and a dollar short. Lol jk


That is always my luck LOL


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Uchee Creek! Just landed a cabin there for the shoot!!


----------

